# Posting pictures



## runninduo (Oct 8, 2004)

Can someone help me with this?  I tried to figure it out to no avail.

Thanks!


----------



## WayneT (Oct 9, 2004)

runninduo said:
			
		

> Can someone help me with this?  I tried to figure it out to no avail.
> 
> Thanks!



Tell us what you want help with, and I am sure someone will.


----------



## runninduo (Oct 9, 2004)

How do I post a picture with a post!

Is there some html string that i need to type in with the location within my files where the picture is?

Thanks.

Laur


----------



## jasonr (Oct 9, 2004)

You need webspace to do this. Do you have any webspace?


----------



## runninduo (Oct 9, 2004)

Jason.......

not sure what you mean by webspace?  I've posted pics on the web before (did a website on yahoo), just not sure what you mean by webspace.

thanks.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 9, 2004)

"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"  (without the quotes)
for example replacing the blue text above with the red text below 
//home.att.net/~amie/apple2.gif gives this







hope this helps!


----------



## runninduo (Oct 9, 2004)

how do i get "webspace".  all my pictures are on a CD.  Is there a way to post a picture from a disc or does it have to be from "webspace".


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 9, 2004)

"not sure what you mean by webspace? I've posted pics on the web before (did a website on yahoo), just not sure what you mean by webspace. "

the same way you did this, that's webspace - just a place on the web where you picture resides.  Has to be on the web, not on cd or your computer.  You have to copy it to a space on the web such as yahoo.

Good Luck!


----------



## Audeo (Oct 9, 2004)

What they are referring to is a site where you can upload your pics, then post here.  (This is a requirement -- you can't copy and paste from your computer, but must use a host for your pics.)

I've tried a couple, but this one crewsk recommended and works well for me.  Just upload your pic, then copy the link and insert between the {Img} and {/img} tags.

http://imageshack.us/index3.php

PS:  No registration is required at image shack.


----------



## runninduo (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks all.  I'll check out the link Audeo posted.


----------



## runninduo (Oct 9, 2004)

Let's see if it worked!














YAY!!!!  This is the cheesecake I made earlier in the week.  Got sort of smudged when I cut it.  And, you can't see that it's actually three layers.....plain, pumpkin and chocolate.  the plain and pumpkin look like 1 layer in the picture.

Thanks again for the tips!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 9, 2004)

oh man, runninduo, that looks sooooo good. hey look over there >>>>>,
YOINK, 

STOMP, STOmp, Stomp, stomp, stomp, stomp

(that's me running away with a slice, hehehehe...)


----------



## runninduo (Oct 9, 2004)

The recipe was from Women's Day Magazine.  The cheesecake was "on the cover"  Still have enough for 2 medium slices.  YUM!


----------



## WayneT (Oct 9, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> http://imageshack.us/index3.php
> 
> PS:  No registration is required at image shack.



I have been using ImageShack for a while after disappointing results with a couple of other pic storage sites.. Very reliable and easy to use. The best feature I found there was that all uploaded pix retain there original file name and not just allotted a number. No more having to edit and rename every uploaded pic. The Linux system they use makes it more reliable and speedy as well.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 10, 2004)

This looks tow-tally scrumptious!  I may have to branch out in the cheesecake dept.


----------

